# fighting bloodlines?



## RC33 (Jul 6, 2009)

is there really a such thing?
and if so what are they?:snap:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

too many to name.but yes there are fighting blood lines,although each of them excel at other activities in the dog sport world.blood lines were created by dog fighters as well as the pedigrees we chronologically order are dogs under,the ukc was developed to regulate dog fighting even provide referees and had its own set of match rules separate to Cajun rules[the standard].just a little history lesson for any nembs reading this or the occasional perpetual newbie that no matter how long he has owned or researched the breed still dosent know much.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

they are all fighting bloodlines now, they are all fighting to stay alive against BSL,PETA, and the HSUS


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

eliezer said:


> they are all fighting bloodlines now, they are all fighting to stay alive against BSL,PETA, and the HSUS


:goodpost:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

RC33 said:


> is there really a such thing?
> and if so what are they?:snap:


Dog on dog contests is what perfected this breed. Without it, the APBT would have never evolved. A dog that can't trace his roots back to the box is no APBT at all.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes there is and all sorts


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

eliezer said:


> they are all fighting bloodlines now, they are all fighting to stay alive against BSL,PETA, and the HSUS


:goodpost:i second that


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

no body ever answered whut bloodlines


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

King_bluepit said:


> no body ever answered whut bloodlines


Why would they? Have you not seen what has happened to some famous bloodlines lately? Why put anyone else through what has happened to some breeders in Arizona?

Don't need to give PETA and HSUS anymore ammunition for the "charge trumping" guns.


----------



## RC33 (Jul 6, 2009)

is zebo one of them because the dog i am looking to get is 50% zebo 50% crenshaws jeep....
or atleast thats what he said.. he has the papers for her but i havent seen the pedigree yet


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

With the witch hunt going on. do you really expect an answer?


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

RC33 said:


> is zebo one of them because the dog i am looking to get is 50% zebo 50% crenshaws jeep....
> or atleast thats what he said.. he has the papers for her but i havent seen the pedigree yet


I'd want to see that pedigree first.

You won't get much luck on people naming names, but the search button above works wonders.


----------



## RC33 (Jul 6, 2009)

ok thanks,


----------

